# [Petite Annonce] - Sous-vêtements pour Stage UCPA



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à toute la communauté macintosh de macgeneration 

Je ne sais pas si je poste mon annonce au bon endroit, mais j'imagine que si ce n'est pas le cas, un modérateur ne manquera pas de déplacer celle-ci où elle devrait se trouver. (De toutes façons, ça fait deux ans que je lis ce forum dans l'ombre, et à mon sens, ils n'ont que ça à foutre, en fait, je leur rends service en les faisant paraître utiles.)

Sinon, j'ai bien lu ça :


> Assurez-vous d'avoir choisi la bonne section des forums pour poser votre question. Poser sa question au bon endroit, c'est avoir plus de chances d'obtenir une réponse rapidement.
> Forum:  le Bar Macg	Description: Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !
> Vous voyez cet avertissement parce que arrivez tout juste sur les forums. Il disparaîtra dès que vous aurez écrit plus de 10 messages.


Et c'est bon, ça parle pas de mac&#8230;

Ceci est donc une petite annonce de la part d'un modérateur qui m'a contacté très tôt ce matin (oui, j'ai des relations, et je vous emmerde ) alors qu'il parcourait la France depuis la capitale vers la côte d'Azur (Sic).

Il a tenu à garder l'anonymat &#8211; bien entendu, le modérateur a facilement honte de ces petits tracas quotidiens qui lui rappellent veûlement son statut de mortel en dehors de la virtualité des forums &#8211; car ce qui lui arrive est disons assez fâcheux. Alors qu'il roulait *au guidon de sa Z1000*, une poche de son baluchon dorsal s'est subrepticement ouverte&#8230;  libérant une réserve de chaussettes et de caleçons très contents d'être enfin délivrés de la torture qu'ils enduraient depuis qu'ils avaient été kidnappés dans les rayons du *Super-U de Vezoul *(paraît-il&#8230.
La perte n'est pas immense, 2 paires de chaussettes rapiécées et un caleçon mi-propre juste porté 3 semaines l'an passé ; juste ce qu'il faut pour *une semaine de stage à l'UCPA*. _"Mais c'est sentimental"_ m'a-t-il confié avec ce léger trémolo dans la voix trahissant une profonde détresse.

Bref. Il m'a dit texto : _"Va sur les forums macgé pour demander si un de ces baltringues qui y perdent leur temps à longueur de journées aurait l'obligeance de me prêter du matériel en remplacement de ce que j'ai perdu en route. Ils sont un peu cons sur les bords et au milieu aussi, surtout ceux chez qui je me rends, mais sait-on jamais, des slips et des chaussettes, ils doivent peut-être quand même savoir ce que c'est ?"_.


Voilà.

Alors, je ne sais pas de quel modérateur il s'agit exactement. Ni ne sais chez qui il se rend. Mais moi, j'ai fait la commission. (La petite). 
Soyez sympas, quand même, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit très saint que les parties généralement couvertes par "le matériel" de ce modérateur soient à l'air libre&#8230; j'avais l'impression d'entendre *un essaim gigantesque de mouches* pendant qu'il me parlait au téléphone.  :sick:



NB :  Toute ressemblance avec *une personne existante* est tout sauf fortuite et absolument dépendante de ma volonté. Et les faits relatés sont par contre tout sauf imaginaires.


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour nioub ! 
Comme ta sollicitude envers ce modérateur désoeuvré par sa mésaventure douloureuse t'honore &#8230;
Mais le doute m'habite, le centre UCPA en question n'est-t-il pas naturiste, du côté du Cap d'Agde ?  
Et dans ce cas, nul besoin de s'embarrasser de sous-vêtements, non ?
Du reste, aérer certaines parties habituellement confinées dans des linges à la propreté douteuse est peut-être salvateur &#8230;
La boîte de condoms n'a pas été perdue, il reste encore quelques allemandes en vacances sur la Côte, tout n'est pas foutu.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Le modérateur dont au sujet duquel il est question m'a également fait part d'une perte douloureuse : blotti au milieu de ses oripeaux intimes, se trouvait un appareil photo jetable étanche. 
Je le cite toujours :_ "J'ai un collègue à la raie putassion intairplanêthère qui se prend en photos dans tous les chiottes du monde, moi, j'aime me prendre en photos sous la douche. Mais c'est le troisième appareil que je fous en l'air à cause de la flotte&#8230; j'avais trouvé la soluce, mais maintenant, c'est foutu"_ (et de trémolotter à nouveau)&#8230;

Si d'aventure _les mous du bulbe du Sud_ (SIC again) pouvaient aussi pallier ce manque cruel, ça serait Saint Patoche gentil&#8230;


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2009)

Et tu crois qu'on va aider un sportif ?

Amateur qui plus est !


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2009)

Au fait, c'est un stage de Taekwondo corse c'est ça ?  
L'a pas oublié son dobok kitty j'espère !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Au fait, c'est un stage de Taekwondo corse c'est ça ?



Nan... On s'entraîne à se défendre contre les pinzuti, entre nous, c'est pas pour en accueillir un en stage...  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Si il prenait pas une bécane sur-dimensionné par rapport à son niveau, il lui arriverait pas ce genre de mésaventures. 

C'est bien fait.


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Si il prenait pas une bécane sur-dimensionné par rapport à son niveau, il lui arriverait pas ce genre de mésaventures.
> 
> C'est bien fait.



Oui.
Ce n'est pas le tout d'avoir un gros engin, encore faut-il savoir s'en servir.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2009)

LeNouveauNioubeDuJour a dit:


> .../...



C'est vil et mesquin  


Sinon, as-tu été te présenter à la communauté MaG   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'entraîne à se défendre contre les pinzuti



Ah, c'est pas un entraînement pour ouvrir des huitres


----------



## Bassman (4 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel, tu n'es qu'un sac a mUrde


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2009)

J'imagine que les fans dudit modérateur se sont arrêtés sur l'autoroute pour récupérer les pièces en question ! :love:


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'imagine que les fans dudit modérateur se sont arrêtés sur l'autoroute pour récupérer les pièces en question ! :love:



On en a retrouvé effectivement :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


>


Enfin un post intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> 2 paires de chaussettes rapiécées et un caleçon mi-propre



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces accessoires superflus et probablement fort chers ?
Moi, en tous cas, je n'en ai pas !

'pèce de geek !


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2009)

le dit modérateur porte la taille 6... et sur les photos c'est du 2 voir 3


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

C'est un petit 2&#8230; Je le sais, c'est ma taille.
Par contre, c'est pas mon style.


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2009)

Dans ce tragique incident, je me demandais si par hasard (voire par bonheur ), il n'aurait pas perdu également toute sa bibliothèque musique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

(je vois que certains m'ont comprise  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Dans ce tragique incident, je me demandais si par hasard (voire par bonheur ), il n'aurait pas perdu également toute sa bibliothèque musique ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------
> 
> (je vois que certains m'ont comprise  )



Note qu'il eut été fâcheux qu'il rangea son mp3 dans un de ses caleçons


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2009)

Qu'il s'estime heureux d'avoir perdu son moule burnes et ses fumeuses sur la route en venant.
Ici les pingouins du nord c'est dans cette tenue qu'ils repartent à la maison quand on en a fini avec eux.


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'imagine que les fans dudit modérateur se sont arrêtés sur l'autoroute pour récupérer les pièces en question ! :love:



Y a plus qu'à regarder sur ebay si ça se retrouve
Ou alors sur les sites habituels de ventes de reliques, c'est là que ça devrait se retrouver.
(Ne me demandez pas le nom de ces sites, étant moi-même une relique de temps très anciens où d'une part il n'y avait pas le net, d'autre part les reliques se volaient en silence, je n'en sais fichtre rien).


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

On fait comment, on doit se cotiser?


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2009)

En tout cas, ça se confirme.

A Niolon
T'as froid au fion.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En tout cas, ça se confirme.
> 
> A Niolon
> T'as froid au fion.


Alors qu'à Orthez, touche c'est de la braise.


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2009)

Et puis la vue est dégueulasse. 






​


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

Oué, t'as raison : le bunker a été reconverti en logement pr l'UCPA et la vue est pourrie


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2009)

En même temps je ne sais pas si vider une piscine juste en sautant dedans, peut nous amener à penser qu'il pratiquait la plongée pour autant. Et qu'il aurait perdu sa combi dans le lot.


----------



## boodou (5 Octobre 2009)

S'est-il seulement posé toutes CES questions existentielles avant d'entamer son périple ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> En même temps je ne sais pas si vider une piscine juste en sautant dedans.../...



çà, c'est dans Obélix Astérix gladiateur. 

Bassou nous aurait menti ? il ne va pas faire un stage de plongée ? il aime les films de gladiateur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et puis la vue est dégueulasse.



Surtout vue à travers les yeux rouges d'un lapin


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, t'as raison : le bunker a été reconverti en logement pr l'UCPA et la vue est pourrie
> 
> vue dégueulasse/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Un bunker ?! Mais faut bien ça, avec tous ces enc*lés de goélands à la con qui t'arrosent de fiente à longueur de journée... C'est un spot de merde, on vous dit !


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2009)

Et ben moi, tout ça me dit pas ce que c'est qu'un UCPA.


J'ai confondu pendant un temps avec l'UHMAC, pensant que se rejoignaient quelque part dans l'sud des gros malades s'étant promis d'être plus affreux encore que leurs avatars de naze.
J'ai pensé qu'ils s'apprêtaient à faire un UHMAC vivant, palpable et probablement peu recommandable.

En fait, ça m'a pas l'air d'être ça.


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et ben moi, tout ça me dit pas ce que c'est qu'un *UCPA*.



....*U*ndressed *C*amp *P*our *A*ttardés ....?????? 

....nan ????


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2009)

Je banni tout ceux qui se sont foutu de ma poire dès mon retour.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

Faudrait déjà que tu ne perdes pas ta moto sur l'autoroute au retour


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je banni tout ceux qui se sont foutu de ma poire dès mon retour.



...si tu reviens .....
...m'est avis que peut-être pas.....


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

Et hop, un coup des "Dents de l'amer" pour faire peur


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et hop, un coup des "Dents de l'amer" pour faire peur




...bah de toutes façons il nage comme une enclume m'a t-on dit..........ou en faisant plein d'éclaboussures .....

..ce qui facilite grandement la tâche des prédateurs....


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je banni tout ceux qui se sont foutu de ma poire dès mon retour.



Même si de plates excuses sont présentées par mp ?


----------



## Grug (6 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je banni tout ceux qui se sont foutu de ma poire dès mon retour.


en attendant on peut ?


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> en attendant on peut ?



pitain ..tant quil est pas là on va se gêner tiens.......


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

D'un autre côté, perdre un slip sur l'autoroute, c'est pas gênant pour aller plonger...











Même si çà fait rire


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2009)

De toute façon, le Bass, avec tous ses poils dans la flotte, ils croiront au pire à l'invasion d'une nouvelle variété d'algues


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> De toute façon, le Bass, avec tous ses poils dans la flotte, ils croiront au pire à l'invasion d'une nouvelle variété d'algues



Tant que ce n'est pas une invasion d'oursins


----------



## Lila (7 Octobre 2009)

....ah oui....effectivement ...il a perdu son slip sur l'autoroute avant d'aller faire de la plongée.....

.....mais j'arrive pas comprendre l'angle de vue 












© c'est JPM qui a pris la photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....ah oui....effectivement ...il a perdu son slip sur l'autoroute avant d'aller faire de la plongée.....
> 
> .....mais j'arrive pas comprendre l'angle de vue



Un coup de Mistral, sûrement


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2009)

oui il avait moumoute apparemment ! 

Si une bestiole bouffe ça, elle vas en crever


----------



## jugnin (7 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....ah oui....effectivement ...il a perdu son slip sur l'autoroute avant d'aller faire de la plongée.....
> 
> .....mais j'arrive pas comprendre l'angle de vue
> 
> ...



C'est quoi, ce lapin en bas à gauche ? Jipé les noie, c'est ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est quoi, ce lapin en bas à gauche ? Jipé les noie, c'est ça ?



Bah... Tas pas à t'en faire ; il s'en prend pas aux lapins junkies, le Dr Mengele...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Tas pas à t'en faire ; il s'en prend pas aux lapins junkies, le Dr Mengele...


il les fument


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il les fument



Oui ; au mieux, il les fume...


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je banni tout ceux qui se sont foutu de ma poire dès mon retour.





​


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ​



Un nouveau concept : le post-citation.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [ IMG]http://pics.imagup.com/04/1255059582_bassou008.jpg[/IMG]​



On voit pas ton image Titi  


/edit = abinsi, zarbi :rose:


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un nouveau concept : le post-citation.


Et ta sur ?!


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta sur ?!



Oui ben au début, on la voyait pas... 



gKatarn a dit:


> On voit pas ton image Titi
> 
> 
> /edit = abinsi, zarbi :rose:


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2009)

C'était le site d'hébergement de l'image qui répondait pas...

A part ça, non content de paumer ses slibards, il a chourré la mob de TheBig, Nounours ?


----------

